# PID Controller Recommendation for Pit Boss Austin XL



## Hophead99 (Jan 7, 2021)

Guys,
Just got the new pit boss wifi controller for xmas and I am very disappointed as the amount of info they posted on their site was limited.  The controller still has the same temp settings (ie 200,225,250,300, etc) and only adds wifi/bluetooth for the $150 price tag.  I am also aware the RecTec no longer sells their controllers to non RecTec owners :(.  What do you guys suggest for a new PID controller.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 7, 2021)

Have you looked at Auber PID controllers?    Specifically their WSM-1510ELPM ?  It is non WIFIbluetooth, if that's important.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 7, 2021)

*There are a few PID controllers available.  How much are you looking to spend?*

*JC*


----------



## Hophead99 (Jan 7, 2021)

Close to the $150 i would get for returning the gifted controller.  Probably max out at $200.


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 7, 2021)

Hophead99 said:


> Guys,
> Just got the new pit boss wifi controller for xmas and I am very disappointed as the amount of info they posted on their site was limited.  The controller still has the same temp settings (ie 200,225,250,300, etc) and only adds wifi/bluetooth for the $150 price tag.  I am also aware the RecTec no longer sells their controllers to non RecTec owners :(.  What do you guys suggest for a new PID controller.  Thanks in advance.



I would reach out to Louisiana Grills directly and see if you can buy their new Black Label Series PID Controller.  They’re owned by Dansons Corp, which owns both Pit Boss Grills and Louisiana-Grills.  Possibly, their new WiFi/PID Controller is a direct fit for the Pit Boss Austin XL.  It’s able to adjust temps within 5 degree increments. https://louisiana-grills.com/black-label-series-lp
I known there previous PID Controller was not direct fit/swap-in, as I tried that one myself.  The wire connections were completely different.  I ended up buying the Pellet Pro PID Controller and 35 lb.  Pellet Hopper combo assembly from SmokeDaddyinc, but that option is way above your budget.  I know your budget is between $150.-$200.00, so try reaching out to Louisiana Grills directly and see if their new PID/WiFi Controller is a direct fit and if they are willing to sell one to you.  It can’t hurt to give it a try.  Question?  Why do you want to change/swap out your Austin XL’s Controller?  It’s not bad and it does get the job done, but I know some people like the ability to have more options with their temp settings... Give Louisiana Grills a call and Good luck.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Hophead99 (Jan 7, 2021)

RCAlan said:


> I would reach out to Louisiana Grills directly and see if you can buy their new Black Label Series PID Controller.  They’re owned by Dansons Corp, which owns both Pit Boss Grills and Louisiana-Grills.  Possibly, their new WiFi/PID Controller is a direct fit for the Pit Boss Austin XL.  It’s able to adjust temps within 5 degree increments. https://louisiana-grills.com/black-label-series-lp
> I known there previous PID Controller was not direct fit/swap-in, as I tried that one myself.  The wire connections were completely different.  I ended up buying the Pellet Pro PID Controller and 35 lb.  Pellet Hopper combo assembly from SmokeDaddyinc, but that option is way above your budget.  I know your budget is between $150.-$200.00, so try reaching out to Louisiana Grills directly and see if their new PID/WiFi Controller is a direct fit and if they are willing to sell one to you.  It can’t hurt to give it a try.  Question?  Why do you want to change/swap out your Austin XL’s Controller?  It’s not bad and it does get the job done, but I know some people like the ability to have more options with their temp settings... Give Louisiana Grills a call and Good luck.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



Thanks for the reply.  I will try and reach out to Louisiana Grills and see what they say.  The smoker works fine with the controller that came with it but I do miss the 275*F temp mark.  I know this whole process doesnt need to be super exact but was just looking to see what new options others were trying out there.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 7, 2021)

Savannah stoker.....they make a face plate adapter for the Austin xl as well


----------



## Hophead99 (Jan 16, 2021)

Anyone have thoughts on the new smoke daddy pid controller?  Steep price tag at $250 without wifi and $300 with wifi.


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 18, 2021)

Hophead99 said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the new smoke daddy pid controller?  Steep price tag at $250 without wifi and $300 with wifi.



SmokeDaddy’s original Pellet Pro Non-WiFi PID Controller costs only $179.00 and that price includes the adapter plate if needed...  https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/pellet-pro-exclusive-pid-controller-pellet-grill-upgrade/
The New Pellet Pro Patriot Non-WiFi Controller costs $250.00 https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/n...ifi-pid-controller-upgrade-for-pellet-grills/.  I don’t see what the difference is...  and you would be saving $70.00 if you got the original Pellet Pro PID Controller.
You can also give there customer service a call before you order and  they’ll answer all your questions.  Also tell them, it has to be mounted horizontally onto your PB Austin XL and they’ll take care of the rest.   SmokeDaddy is a great company to do business and they stand behind everything they sell.  On a side note, I modified my PB Austin XL with the SmokeDaddy Heat Diffuser.  There heat diffuser is much better then the one that’s in the PB Austin XL and their won’t be a hot spot at the center of your grill and you’ll have more even temps throughout your grill as well.   Just something else to consider in the future.   Good luck 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Colticus (Jan 18, 2021)

Hophead99 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I will try and reach out to Louisiana Grills and see what they say.  The smoker works fine with the controller that came with it but I do miss the 275*F temp mark.  I know this whole process doesnt need to be super exact but was just looking to see what new options others were trying out there.


Did you end up contacting Louisiana Grills?


----------



## Hophead99 (Jan 18, 2021)

Colticus said:


> Did you end up contacting Louisiana Grills?


Yea I just got off the phone with them and they said there is a wiring difference so it wouldnt be compatible and the LG have a wiring harness.  Im sure one could make it all work if you really get into the wiring diagram.


----------



## tonyd (Jan 19, 2021)

I have the pellet pro and just sent it in to get serviced.  I noticed soot on my food.  Especially noticable on bread and chicken.  I decided to try the original controller and no issue.  Service is great however in not sure this is the way to go.  I'll know when I get the newly programmed controller back.  Otherwise could be my fan isn't quick enough.


----------

